# Moving To Kowloon Tong



## Pathum (Mar 26, 2014)

May I ask readers help. My Husband has been offered a job in Hong Kong. Accommodation is paid for fully, schooling for my 2 children is also taken care of, medical cover for family taken care of and annual flights home taken care of. They are going to pay him 60000 HK$ after tax. My question is that a salary that enables you to live well? Thanking all readers in advance.


----------



## WordlyExpat (Feb 25, 2014)

School, housing, and insurance all paid for plus annual flights home -- all covered. Then yes, HK$60,000 will be plenty. I survive on a third of that and pay my own flights and rent and still manage to go out when I want. Granted I don't have children, but with the larger expenses of insurance, rent, and school fees paid for, it shouldn't be too difficult to make a living.


----------



## Pathum (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks WordlyExpat


----------

